# Aquecimento global: Dengue ameaça chegar a Portugal



## Brunomc (9 Out 2008 às 18:15)

Aquecimento global: Dengue ameaça chegar a Portugal


Um estudo elaborado por cientistas europeus conclui que, com o clima a aquecer, são cada vez maiores as possibilidades do mosquito do dengue entrar em Portugal. 
Segundo a edição desta quinta-feira do Correio da Manhã, o aquecimento global está a levar a que muitos países mediterrânicos passem a ter um clima muito semelhante ao tropical, ambiente ideal para o desenvolvimento do mosquito responsável pela transmissão do dengue. 

Já avistado na Madeira, onde, no entanto, ainda não se registou qualquer caso de dengue, o mosquito é o único transmissor de uma doença que ainda hoje é mortal e que, em Portugal, regista cerca de 15 casos por ano. Mas que, ainda assim, sem registo de mortes. 

Fonte : Diário Digital

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=62&id_news=352927


----------



## Dan (9 Out 2008 às 19:49)

Será o aquecimento global ou a economia global?


----------



## Z13 (9 Out 2008 às 22:03)

Eu creio que não estaremos tão expostos ao mosquito quanto as zonas tropicais, pois mesmo não havendo invernos tão longos e frios como "antigamente", a temperatura não é a única variavel a ter em conta, pois o dito mosquito "aprecia" zonas húmidas para viver e reproduzir-se.

Assim, exceptuando nas zonas fluviais, duvido que ele tenha uma longa estada no nosso país...

somos muito "secos"!!!!


----------



## Pico (10 Out 2008 às 15:04)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Eu creio que não estaremos tão expostos ao mosquito quanto as zonas tropicais, pois mesmo não havendo invernos tão longos e frios como "antigamente", a temperatura não é a única variavel a ter em conta, pois o dito mosquito "aprecia" zonas húmidas para viver e reproduzir-se.
> 
> Assim, exceptuando nas zonas fluviais, duvido que ele tenha uma longa estada no nosso país...
> 
> somos muito "secos"!!!!



Lembrem-se que a malária já esteve em Portugal à cerca de 200 anos.... e para isso bastou a ria de Aveiro ficar sem o contacto com o mar


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2008 às 18:27)

Pico disse:


> Lembrem-se que a malária já esteve em Portugal à cerca de 200 anos.... e para isso bastou a ria de Aveiro ficar sem o contacto com o mar



Tambem me lembrei disso...ate ja esteve no sul de frança penso eu.
Na madeira temos la o "aedes aegypti" ou mosquito da dengue, mas a doebça propriamente dita ainda não chegou á ilha..


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2008 às 21:05)

> Cada ano mais de cem milhões de pessoas são infectadas e morrem vários milhões das consequências da malária. Em Portugal, embora a doença esteja completamente erradicada desde 1967, chegou a ter uma forte incidência, nas zonas fluviais. Por volta de 1938 eram diagnosticados cerca de 100000 casos por ano. (Cambournac, 1972).



http://www.triplov.com/cictsul/isabel_serra.html


----------



## jPdF (10 Out 2008 às 21:16)

Em Portugal existe o mosquito responsável pela Febre do Nilo, a fêmea do género _Culex sp _:





Habita as zonas pantanosas do Algarve e Baixo Alentejo. Em 2004 foram identificados os primeiros insectos portadores _in vivo_ do virus, responsável por esta encefalite humana.

Apenas foram registados animais portadores no território nacional e não casos de doença, pois esta para ser transmitida necessita de outros factores que Portugal não reunia na altura, futuramente só o tempo o dirá.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2008 às 22:10)

Alguém se lembra de quando os portugueses chegaram ao Brasil e os Espanhóis ao México, e muito colonos morreram devido ás doenças levadas da Europa através de nós  não será a mesma coisa que isto ?? os mosquitos podem muito bem picar alguém num país tropical essa pessoa vir para o seu país de origem e propagar a doença, para além de que as frutas tropicais são cultivadas um pouco por todo o mundo, logo as trocas comerciais são intensas entre países, logo eles podem tambem vir nas caixas da fruta, existem milhentas hipóteses no entanto vão buscar a mais engraçada


----------



## jPdF (10 Out 2008 às 22:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> Alguém se lembra de quando os portugueses chegaram ao Brasil e os Espanhóis ao México, e muito colonos morreram devido ás doenças levadas da Europa através de nós  não será a mesma coisa que isto ?? os mosquitos podem muito bem picar alguém num país tropical essa pessoa vir para o seu país de origem e propagar a doença, para além de que as frutas tropicais são cultivadas um pouco por todo o mundo, logo as trocas comerciais são intensas entre países, logo eles podem tambem vir nas caixas da fruta, existem milhentas hipóteses no entanto vão buscar a mais engraçada



Mas isso acontece Mário, depois os insectos é que não encontram condições propícias ao seu desenvolvimento e reprodução no país de acolhimento e acabam por morrer. O que se fala aqui é como as alterações climáticas poderão criar essas condições óptimas de desenvolvimento no país de destino criando uma epidemia.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2008 às 22:20)

jPdF disse:


> Mas isso acontece Mário, depois os insectos é que não encontram condições propícias ao seu desenvolvimento e reprodução no país de acolhimento e acabam por morrer. O que se fala aqui é como as alterações climáticas poderão criar essas condições óptimas de desenvolvimento no país de destino criando uma epidemia.



Não te esqueças que nas grandes cidades existem paraísos para que os bicharocos se reproduzam e se acabem por adaptar. Para além de que é normal eles espalharem-se pelo mundo, pois estão-lhes a destruir constantemente o habitat onde viviam.


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2008 às 22:43)

Para além de que, nos grandes centros urbanos, o efeito de ilha de calor supera o aumento de temperatura atribuído ao Aquecimento Global.


----------



## Pico (10 Out 2008 às 22:54)

Dan disse:


> Para além de que, nos grandes centros urbanos, o efeito de ilha de calor supera o aumento de temperatura atribuído ao Aquecimento Global.



Sim porque é numa cidade que um mosquito vai desenvolver dengue, ou outra doença...; e não em zonas onde tenha mais alimento e mais condições para sobreviver...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2008 às 23:15)

Pico disse:


> Sim porque é numa cidade que um mosquito vai desenvolver dengue, ou outra doença...; e não em zonas onde tenha mais alimento e mais condições para sobreviver...



Eles até se podem desenvolver num balde com águas paradas, ainda no outro dia vi um documentário sobre as limpezas em Nova Orleães depois do furacão Katrina e então eles as primeiras coisas que faziam, quando chegavam a casas que estavam completamente abandonadas era secar todas a águas paradas, aqueles que ficou em baldes piscinas e até mesmo máquinas de lavar, pois lá poderiam desenvolver-se mosquitos que transportassem doenças tropicais, ou outro qualquer tipo de doença.


----------



## Pico (10 Out 2008 às 23:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eles até se podem desenvolver num balde com águas paradas, ainda no outro dia vi um documentário sobre as limpezas em Nova Orleães depois do furacão Katrina e então eles as primeiras coisas que faziam, quando chegavam a casas que estavam completamente abandonadas era secar todas a águas paradas, aqueles que ficou em baldes piscinas e até mesmo máquinas de lavar, pois lá poderiam desenvolver-se mosquitos que transportassem doenças tropicais, ou outro qualquer tipo de doença.



Tas a falar de uma grande area que virou pântano, numa cidade onde decorra vida humana acho que não vais ter esse problema


----------



## Agreste (17 Jul 2014 às 16:14)

O Chicungunia tornou-se endémico das Caraíbas e circula entre os mosquitos. Aquele paraíso de férias para os europeus está ameaçado. 

Um viajante infectado iniciou o contágio.



> L’épidémie de chikungunya en cours aux Antilles française et dans la zone caraïbe depuis décembre 2013 a-t-elle un caractère d’exception ?
> 
> Harold Noël : oui, pour la simple raison que la Caraïbe et l’ensemble du continent américain n’ont jamais été touchés par le virus. Les moustiques qui peuvent le transmettre – Aedes aegypti ou albopictus – y sont présents depuis plusieurs années, mais pas le virus. La souche virale qui nous inquiète en ce moment est originaire d’Asie du Sud-Est et nous pensons que son importation remonte à octobre 2013, avec sans doute l’arrivée à Saint-Martin d’un voyageur infecté en provenance de cette région. Ce dernier aurait été piqué par un moustique, qui aurait ensuite piqué un autre individu et lui aurait transmis le virus, enclenchant ainsi une chaîne de transmission. Mais c’est la première fois qu’un tel scénario se produit dans cette région. Les populations des Amériques n’ont jamais été en contact avec le virus et n’ont donc pas pu s'immuniser contre lui.



http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...emie-est-encore-devant-nous_4458929_3244.html


----------



## camrov8 (17 Jul 2014 às 18:57)

é impressão minha ou o dengue é endémico da madeira incluindo várias zonas com lagoas em Portugal continental como Setúbal e o Algarve só se viram livres na segunda metade do século passado. E na madeira como cá a variante é a Africana da qual muitos de nos são imunes, este é o problema da memoria curta e não se esqueçam que a malária também andou por cá em especial na zona do sado


----------



## supercell (17 Jul 2014 às 20:23)

Bem nunca pensei que já esteve em Portugal, muito menos na ria de Aveiro... 
Aprendo todos os dias!


----------



## Agreste (17 Jul 2014 às 21:23)

Paludismo/malária sim, o dengue não. Antigamente chamava-se sezões.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2014 às 21:27)

Tenho mais medo que o FMI volte cá outra vez (e acho mais provável) que termos um surto de dengue em Portugal continental.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Jul 2014 às 22:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tenho mais medo que o FMI volte cá outra vez (e acho mais provável) que termos um surto de dengue em Portugal continental.



efectivamente, a troika deixou o pais numa situação pior que algumas epidemias


----------

